# Snake Eye Mack Enigma



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As some ppl already know, I got a Mack Enigma about 2/3 month ago. He has/had jet black eyes and I wondered if he was an eclipse or (at the very beginning) a Super Snow. Well, I`ve been checking him every day for weeks - in every light imaginable - coz something seemed `odd`. Well, even though it`s hard to see coz his eyes are so dark, it`s turned out that he actually has Snake Eyes!!!! at, at least 80%. Bit stunned actually because the possibilty didn`t even cross my mind. 
Made up now, coz I`ve got a few poss het eclipses for him to service next season! Happy days.
Bet it`s impossible to get a pic though as his eyes are so dark. Anyone got any suggestions as how to take a good eye-shot, without blinding him with a flash? (yeah, obv natual sunlight!)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> As some ppl already know, I got a Mack Enigma about 2/3 month ago. He has/had jet black eyes and I wondered if he was an eclipse or (at the very beginning) a Super Snow. Well, I`ve been checking him every day for weeks - in every light imaginable - coz something seemed `odd`. Well, even though it`s hard to see coz his eyes are so dark, it`s turned out that he actually has Snake Eyes!!!! at, at least 80%. Bit stunned actually because the possibilty didn`t even cross my mind.
> Made up now, coz I`ve got a few poss het eclipses for him to service next season! Happy days.
> Bet it`s impossible to get a pic though as his eyes are so dark. Anyone got any suggestions as how to take a good eye-shot, without blinding him with a flash? (yeah, obv natual sunlight!)


Would definately think it is eclipse then, I don't believe you can get false snake eye, Gazz may be the person to ask that though.

As for the eye shot... no idea, rubbish myself mate.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the only way to be sure is to breed with another eclipse, if the enigma is true eclipse all the offspring will be too, if not all the offspring are eclipse then the enigma is het eclipse with mack false eclipse eyes, if you get no eclipses then the enigma just has funky eyes, it's very common with mack enigmas, i'll try and take a pic of mine in a bit


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is a whiteish tip to his nose an indicator of the eclipse gene being present? - coz his is becoming more pronounced with every shed. Or am i thinking of something else. Anyroad, he` definitely gonna be test bred - even if he`s not an eclipse, I`m just chuffed he`s got funky eyes!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Is a whiteish tip to his nose an indicator of the eclipse gene being present? - coz his is becoming more pronounced with every shed. Or am i thinking of something else. Anyroad, he` definitely gonna be test bred - even if he`s not an eclipse, I`m just chuffed he`s got funky eyes!


A whitewash nose is a sign of eclipse yeah, you may have dropped on lucky there then


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

lets see a pic of his face the whitewash nose is usualy visible even on a white morph eclipse, the skin's kind of shiny usualy


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Will do tomoz.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MACK SNOW enigma it's most likely false eclipse.You maybe lucky ?? post a pic or two.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Managed to get a few decent shots at the window - though, as I said it`s very hard to see his eyes coz they`re so dark, but I think you can just make out the `Snake Eyes` in a couple of shots (false or not). I don`t mind whether they are false or not, coz he`s still dude haha! I don`t know if you can make out a touch of white wash or not (or whether it`s my eyes playing tricks).














































Hope you can make his eyes out properly! Anyroad, it was fun finally figuring out my camera for once: auto macro - anti-shake - natural light: job done !


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

this is my mack enigma baby , he looka like he has one snake eye but cannot be a true eclipse because i bred him myself and know the genetics that went into him, he's from bell enigma x tremper super snow 100% het RAPTOR








so he's only 50% possible het eclipse at best, do you know what the parents of yours were funky1?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I do, but whether I believe them or not is a different matter. Think the breeder who I got him off has got confused somewhere along the line. Here`s the `story`: His dad was a mack enigma (although whether eclipse or not couldn`t say (?)) and mum was a `High-Yellow`. However, his high-yellow mum came from a mack Talbino x mack Talbino pairing, which as we both know is impossible. Obviously, his mum should have been a SS albino, mack albino or Talbino. Now, the grandparents are, apparently, guaranteed to be mack albinos. So obv, the high-yellow is/was a mis-classification. Not that that helps in terms of the eclipse issue!!!, but it puts in my mind that I can`t be 100% certain of his ancestry!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, just a quick question. Are false eclipse eyes an unknown quantity or anomaly, or are they a visable het? Stupid question really, but I read someone saying that a while back.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

they are just something that randomly happens with macks and blizzards, my mack enigma's unusual because his eyes are both patterned and very dark but the left eye in the pic has a very light half too it, it's almost albino looking (mack enigma Abyssinian????)
The enigma trait strikes again LOL


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


>


False eclipse:thumb:.And you can clearly see he's a stripey also:thumb:.
So a False eclipse mack snow enigma striped:no1:.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> False eclipse:thumb:.And you can clearly see he's a stripey also:thumb:.
> So a False eclipse mack snow enigma striped:no1:.


Certainly hope so - he`s only just turned 4 months, so plenty of time for colours and patterns to improve! Hadn`t noticed any stripe b4 coz I leave them alone during the day and the false light at night doesn`t allow you to see the things that natural light does. I`ve always planned on pairing him with one of my rev stripe albinos next season as well so that should be interesting - spesh if he is in fact het albino (disregarding the high-yellow mother theory), maybe a possibility of striped albino enigmas OR striped mack snow albino enigmas (or am I just getting too far ahead of myself haha?!). Thanks everyone.


----------

